# Ex-Clomid thread meet-up 27 November, London



## malbec (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey girls,

I thought it would be easier to finalise details about our meet-up on a seperate thread to normal.

Please could you post here to confirm that you are going to come to London for a meet-up on Sat 27 November?

Please confirm whether you'll be coming alone or will be bringing a little one (LO) and/or partner (DP).

Please also state where you will arrive into London from and where you will have travelled from so I can figure out the fairest place for us to meet - I'll look for a pub/restaurant somewhere central or easy to get to from most of our train stations!

So - me first, I'll be coming alone, from Oxford arriving into Paddington train station.

x


----------

